# Are you a golf snob?



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 3, 2014)

Are you someone that has to have the latest equipment, designer label clothing and only plays on top end courses? Or are you happy to tee it up anywhere in your budget polo shirt with 14 clubs bought ffrom the local charity shop?

Or somewhere in between these two extreme examples?


----------



## Slab (Jun 3, 2014)

I'd think most fall in the extremes (maybe a few more brand sluts on the forum  ) I've played and enjoyed the Â£14 muni and hated the Â£130 championship course (& vice versa)

I couldn't afford to kit myself out with all the gear but I'd quite like to!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2014)

I reckon i am a mix of both of your examples! will play anywhere from manicured top 100 course to the local goat track, have expensive clothes and some cheap clothes, some of my clubs are the latest shiney "big name" versions, some are not!

I would consider myself in the middle then, or to put it another way, Normal.


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2014)

Moi ? Courses yes, clubs not really, designer labels probably. Partners no, I will play with anyone (as long as they are a member of a decent club.)


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2014)

richart said:



			designer labels probably.
		
Click to expand...

didn't know M&S was classed as designer these days...


----------



## JamesR (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes, but not for the reasons you've given.

I like to wear nice clothes, use good clubs and play on nice courses. But I don't only wear designer stuff, use the very newest clubs or play only expensive courses.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2014)

Bit of both I guess - like playing great courses and like wearing good quality clothing etc


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 3, 2014)

I play and buy clothing and clubs to suit my budget. If I can't afford the green fee I won't pay it, so maybe I'm an inbetweeny.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 3, 2014)

Again, probably a bit of both. I'll play anywhere so Long as the course is in decent nick and I'm not stood waiting on each tee, I like to get out on a top course also every now & then.
I like to use decent gear but I don't really look after it, most of my clubs are usually jammed into 2 dividers with the grooves caked in dirt.
Clothing.. Again, decent gear but I'm not the type who has his trousers ironed to perfection with shiney shoes & crease free shirts.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Again, probably a bit of both. I'll play anywhere so Long as the course is in decent nick and I'm not stood waiting on each tee, I like to get out on a top course also every now & then.
I like to use decent gear but I don't really look after it, most of my clubs are usually jammed into 2 dividers with the grooves caked in dirt.
Clothing.. Again, decent gear but *I'm not the type who has his trousers ironed to perfection with shiney shoes & crease free shirts.*

Click to expand...

I am 

Prob born out of the military days  

Everything is ironed and no creases - shoes get a good clean every week


----------



## Slab (Jun 3, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Again, probably a bit of both. I'll play anywhere so Long as the course is in decent nick and I'm not stood waiting on each tee, I like to get out on a top course also every now & then.
I like to use decent gear but I don't really look after it,* most of my clubs are usually jammed into 2 dividers with the grooves caked in dirt.*
Clothing.. Again, decent gear but I'm not the type who has his trousers ironed to perfection with shiney shoes & crease free shirts.
		
Click to expand...

You make a good side point. My clubs are a mixed bag (some were not bought new & irons are 15 yrs old 2nd hand) but I clean them after every round or practice session. So I guess that makes me a snob in that respect !


----------



## londonlewis (Jun 3, 2014)

I like to wear golf apparell as it has been designed with the golfer in mind. I like to wear clima-cool type shirts as I get too hot otherwise. 
I don't need to have all the new equipment although I did change my bag last year for new shineys. 
And I have no need to spend lots of money playing the most expensive courses - I tend to limit my green fees to less than Â£40


----------



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2014)

I am somewhere in the middle. I like branded golf clothes but begrudge paying some of the prices charged and so I buy last year's versions. Pretty much the same with golf clubs and balls. If I had the funds I guess I would buy the latest model when I was in the market to change something but I don't and so I opt for last year's version. Most recent is my new Cleveland Classic XL driver. Great club, got good reviews but was only Â£89 because it was a year old. 

Part of me would like to be up to date with the latest of everything as I do like new gear but another part of me cannot/will not pay new release prices.


----------



## cookelad (Jun 3, 2014)

I present the following evidence to the court 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?64722-What-have-you-bought-today-(rolling-thread)


----------



## One Planer (Jun 3, 2014)

Equipment - Yes.

Clothes, courses and attitudes - No.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 3, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Equipment - Yes.

Clothes, courses and attitudes - No.
		
Click to expand...

Gaz, You are being too hard on yourself, you're not a snob.

All the Gear no idea is what you are


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jun 3, 2014)

Not in the slightest.

My clubs are good, but far from the most up-to-date (a mix of Ping, Mizuno and Yes stuff).

My trolley is an old Powakaddy that I got 2nd hand for Â£80.

My clothing is a mix of Dunlop and Pro Quip, but I also have some Ping, Taylor Made and Galvin Green tee shirts.

I like to wear good shoes though, but that's because I have bad feet.

I'll play with anyone, at any course, as long as they have good etiquette and are good company.


----------



## matt71 (Jun 3, 2014)

I am a bit of both to be honest. I have some nice clothes and tend to buy the expensive gear when on sale so it fits within my modest budget (Glavin green for example) or father xmas brings it.  Golf course wise not really that bothered as will begrudge paying mega bucks for a top class track as my ability would just embarrass me in front of all the good golfers


----------



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2014)

I forgot to mention courses. In this regard I am probably the total opposite to a snob. I really to begrudge the very high fees that some places charge and if I were to pay them I would, in all likelihood, leave disappointed as I suspect that I would expect a level of service and experience at that price which few places could provide. I also think that some places charge too much even at around the Â£40 mark but think that it is the going rate as others locally charge it. 

Give me a decent course with a green fee of around Â£30-Â£40 and I am more than happy. That to me is affordable and gives me a quality of course that I can enjoy at my level of golf. More importantly, don't try and fleece me before or after by charging huge amounts for breakfast or for a snack and a drink afterwards. 

Don't get me wrong, I like the 3 or 4 high end courses that I have played by I have never paid 3 figures to play a round of golf nor do I think that I ever would.


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2014)

Im a snob, at least to some degree based on the context others are posting, personally I prefer to see it as liking good quality, rather than being a brand snob  

I use Orka irons for eg, not a household brand but top quality, I have a Scotty or 2, I have Galvin Green waterproofs (and insula tops), UA trousers etc etc. So I dont buy for the brand label but for what I think is decent quality gear (and not everyone will agree with me)

As for courses, love playing a "lower rated" course when its exceeds expectations but am also fortunate enough to play some of the top end courses (albeit when one of them doesnt feel special its more of a let down than playing a lower end course!) All about perception of quality and value imho


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jun 3, 2014)

I like good quality. Sometimes you need to pay for that sometimes you don't. Good quality lasts in terms of equipment or creates an abiding memory in terms of an experience. I tend to buy equipment to last (irons are nearly 10 years old and don't owe me much) so am usually happy to fork out if the budget allows. Am I _geeky _about equipment though - yes. My choice and work hard not to push it onto others.

Don't tend to pay much for green fees at other courses although I've played a few of the Open venues many years ago. Family trips come first these days so large green fees are a thing of the past. Do get to play some great places representing the club and county stuff (OOM, championship events etc) is subsidised fantastically (thankfully).


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 3, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Are you someone that has to have the latest equipment, designer label clothing and only plays on top end courses? Or are you happy to tee it up anywhere in your budget polo shirt with 14 clubs bought ffrom the local charity shop?

Or somewhere in between these two extreme examples?
		
Click to expand...

I think being a snob is more a state of mind that manifests itself in peoples attitudes in the clubhouse and on the course.  You can wear the tattiest clothes but still be a snob and look down on others. And vice versa, you can have the latest equipment just because you choose to spend your disposable income on golf as it makes you happy, it's not that you are a snob.  

Having said all that I'm a mixture. I'll happily tee it up at my local course that was built on a pit tip for a quick 18 on my own, but I'll also enjoy playing somewhere like The Grove.  I've got the latest TM mini driver but I also have golf shirts bought in the US for $10.  I think anyone who only plays top end courses is more likely to be loaded rather than being a snob.  I suppose if I had that much disposable income and I could afford it, I would do the same.  But I'd hope that would not make me a snob.  Just considerably richer than yow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2014)

Probably a snob in terms of liking nice clothes, loads of myjoy icons, decent gear and playing good courses. However it is all done within my budget so family life still comes first and foremost. A big but is playing golf itself. I'll play with anyone, anywhere so from that perspective definitely not


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2014)

I like to try and buy nice clothing that is comfortable and smart and I like to bring a bit of colour to course  Golf is supposed to be fun  I have a mix of expensive and cheap stuff though like most people I reckon.

Clubs im not really bothered about too much, I just play with whatever I can find that suits me when I try them. I wouldn't not have a club because of the name on it if it does the job for me I will use it.

I refuse to play at crap courses though as I just don't enjoy it then. If the course is in such bad nick then theres just no point. If that makes me a snob then thanks for the compliment :rofl:


----------



## Martin70 (Jun 3, 2014)

A mix for me. I'll play anywhere and with anyone. I don't buy expensive golf clothes I pick up bargains where I can. I have bought a whole bag of replacement clubs in the last year though - new driver and irons but 2nd hand fairways wedges and putter. I tend not to buy new golf balls either. New pair of shoes too - they are essential.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 3, 2014)

Actually the simplest test of you are a golf snob is to answer the question '_Do you play a Pro V1 even though in your heart of hearts you know that you could play a ball half the price and in reality it would make no discernible difference to your game'_

If you answer yes then congratulations, you are a golf snob.


----------



## Hovisbap (Jun 3, 2014)

I shop at Sports Direct.................. nuf said?


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 3, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I reckon i am a mix of both of your examples! will play anywhere from manicured top 100 course to the local goat track, have expensive clothes and some cheap clothes, some of my clubs are the latest shiney "big name" versions, some are not!

I would consider myself in the middle then, or to put it another way, Normal.
		
Click to expand...

how I see myself apart from the clothes as I don't really buy golf stuff. Nice polo nice chinos job done.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 3, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Actually the simplest test of you are a golf snob is to answer the question '_Do you play a Pro V1 even though in your heart of hearts you know that you could play a ball half the price and in reality it would make no discernible difference to your game'_

If you answer yes then congratulations, you are a golf snob.

Click to expand...

That's the definitive test! The ProVs I play are pickups only.

I'm definitely not a snob; slob more likely!

Youngest clubs are the wedges and they are 5 years old and were free! Clothes are comfy practical 'bargains', mainly from SportsHQ, though I'm wearing a club pullover from a club I left almost 10 years ago. Water and windproof gear I am prepared to spend on - though the GG suit is 10 years old. 

I prefer to spend the money on playing (almost anywhere, so no snob there either) rather than what I look like when playing.


----------



## RollinThunder (Jun 3, 2014)

I've always been brought up in the way of "If you've got it, show it", so why not! I'm just an extreme quality over quantity person. I enjoy wearing nice clothes, and better clothes wash better, it's got nothing to do with snobbery, it's just more of a "Why eat burgers when you can have steak" sort of mentality. "Snobbery" is mental, where someone believes themselves to be better than others. Enjoying the finer things is not necessarily linked with snobbery, although a lot of people think that if someone chooses a Ralph Lauren over a Dunlop, then they are a "snob", when they're not, they just appreciate nice things.

I prefer polo shirts for playing in, unless it's exceptionally hot. Lacoste polos are around the Â£60 mark, they last for ages, look better, and you can wear them in the pub or on the course, so to me they just seem a better purchase than a Â£5 Dunlop.

The company I work for has corporate Nike golf clothing, with embroidered shirts, jackets and caps that you can buy. I could go for the full bag of mashings and make people think that I'm sponsored 

In terms of gear, it's inate for me to always want the best, all the men in my family are exactly the same. Good gear has a better re-sale value too, should I decide to upgrade, so I tend to stick with the big brands.


----------



## c1973 (Jun 3, 2014)

I like wearing nice clothes but wouldn't say I was a snob. I'd play with anyone and anywhere too. 

Would I spend a hefty chunk on a green fee? Yes, but only if I really wanted to play the course, had the disposable to do so and wasn't playing with some loudmouth, tattooed, denim wearing, fag smoking, beer swilling, devil dug owning oik from the local council muni.


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Jun 3, 2014)

My home course choice is based on enjoying the company of the other members there. My equipment is a mix of budget and best tool for the job.  Away days is based on budget/company/location. 

I would only class someone as a snob when the perceived value/suitability/label is more important than reality if that makes sense.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2014)

Agreed, I think snoberry raises its head when people start talking about brands they wont wear or use for no pratical reason rather than it being an issue of what they do use.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't buy golf specific trousers or sweaters - trousers and jeans (yes I were jeans on the course a lot of the time - though not denim ones) tend to come from Slaters and sweaters from M&S. I do buy polo shirts and they are a mix of cheap (Dunlop) and golf brands from Golf Base - IJP, Oscar Jacobson etc. Got a couple of decent sets of waterproofs though (Footjoy because I din't like Galvin Green when I tried them on).

Courses - most I've paid is Â£45 for a round, but I'd happily pay lots more if it was somewhere I really wanted to play and if it was a special trip - I fancy Pinehurst at some stage (maybe for my 60th) and that's $400 + for number 2 - luckily up here I can get great courses for dirt cheap prices by playing in opens - I like cheap quirky little tracks too and there's plenty of them

Equipment - most of my gear is pretty much brand new - but that's because I sold a lot of photos of footballers this year and had a bit of disposable income, normally I'd buy a new camera or lens but didn't need anything this year - I've usually kept my irons for on average about a decade.

I don't think that snobbery has anything to do with equipment, clothing or course you'd want to play - it's an attitude rather than any of them.


----------



## 3565 (Jun 3, 2014)

I personally go against the grain, I don't have a single major OEM in my bag, as I like to be different to the norm, clothes wise I have major brands but look for the best price I can find.


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jun 3, 2014)

All my clubs apart from my driver and putter are second hand

Like certain types of clothes like UA and nike, because I like and trust the fit of them

I'd never pay more than Â£20/25 for a polo and never more than Â£30/35 for trousers no matter what the brand 

(Case in point, I loved one of last years J lindeberg sweaters, but not at over Â£100!, I now have a lambs wool jumper I bought in a sale from Next)

Shoes are always nice but even my last pair I couldn't bring myself to pay Â£90 for nike lunar 2's so ended up with a pair of pumas that were Â£32 in a sale

All my other gear is nice I'll admit (clicgear trolley, oakley cart bag etc) but it's all been bought as presents for Christmases and birthdays 

And even though I've joined a club I still miss many of the holes I used to play on my old Â£6 a round muni :rofl:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2014)

My daughter's boyfriend thinks that being a member of my club makes me 'posh' - but hopefully being seen as a bit 'posh' doesn't make me seem a bit of a snob 

In truth - the golf snob for me is the golfer who seems to enjoy telling everyone about the fancy expensive courses he's played; golf holidays he's been on; how marvellous the new set of golf clubs are that he's just bought because the last lot weren't doing it for him - and all that guff.  Keep it to yourself.  I don't need or want to know. Thing about snobs and other bumptious sorts, is that they tend not to know the meaning of humility - and in playing golf we understand the meaning of that word (or should do) and so should extend that humility beyond just playing the game.  So we should celebrate what we have in common and play down what we don't.

But I know I am in the minority having this way of thinking - and so be it


----------



## LanDog (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't know if I'm a 'snob' I've got good clubs, but they're by no means new, Driver is a couple of years old, 3 wood is the newest club in the bag, but it's still last years model, hybrid is a year and a half old, irons are a few models ago, wedges are a few years ago, the putter is new but an 'out of date' model now I'm fairly sure.

But they're all 'big name brands' and honestly, I wouldn't use Dunlop or the like anymore just because I don't like them and would rather spend my money on what I do like, but I do use whatever club is best for my game.

I don't use super high end balls all of the time.

My waterproofs are Ping so decent but not outrageous

I wear mostly Adidas/Puma/UA tops so again not ridiculous pricing but alright


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 3, 2014)

I used to be but saw the error of my ways.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jun 3, 2014)

I play with a driver that is nearly 8 years old and second hand irons so definitely not a snob in the equipment stakes. I play at a club attached to a municipal and rate a Â£16 for the day course in Scotland in my best 3 courses played so I'm not a course snob either (granted the other two were Druid's Glen and Turnberry ). Clothing, like most I buy what I can afford and like to be reasonably turned out without having to have the latest of everything so pretty much middle of the road there too. Besides, a snob is not really someone who has nice things but someone who thinks that having them makes them superior in some way.


----------



## the hammer (Jun 3, 2014)

Hmm, i'll arrive clad in Boss, either of my h2no bags, with a fancy driver, latest pings , scotty putter etc.

I fit better into the gobsh##te category, than the snob category.:thup:


----------



## bernix (Jun 3, 2014)

like anyone else i am something in between. have an affection for good courses, my clothing is always neat and tidy but i have worn a 20 euro sweater over an original lacoste polo. my equipment is top end but partly second hand and not the latest models. i usually spread lakeballs into the  spontaneous vegetation


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			I play with a driver that is nearly 8 years old and second hand irons so definitely not a snob in the equipment stakes. I play at a club attached to a municipal and rate a Â£16 for the day course in Scotland in my best 3 courses played so I'm not a course snob either (granted the other two were Druid's Glen and Turnberry ). Clothing, like most I buy what I can afford and like to be reasonably turned out without having to have the latest of everything so pretty much middle of the road there too. Besides, a snob is not really someone who has nice things *but someone who thinks that having them makes them superior in some way.*

Click to expand...

Absolutely


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 3, 2014)

I sometimes think that the "anti-snob" is just as bad/worse than the snob! The type of person who is exceptionally proud that they only use old/cheap equipment, thinks they are "proper golfers" because of it, and that everyone who buys new items is ridiculous and wasting their money. Each to their own for me. As long as you don't think that whatever it is makes you better than everyone else, then do as you like!


----------



## DanFST (Jun 3, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Would I spend a hefty chunk on a green fee? Yes, but only if I really wanted to play the course, had the disposable to do so and wasn't playing with some loudmouth,* tattooed*, denim wearing,* fag smoking*, *beer swilling*, devil dug owning oik from the local council muni. 

Click to expand...

Add bearded into that list, and you wouldn't like to play with me! :angry:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 3, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I sometimes think that the "anti-snob" is just as bad/worse than the snob! The type of person who is exceptionally proud that they only use old/cheap equipment, thinks they are "proper golfers" because of it, and that everyone who buys new items is ridiculous and wasting their money. Each to their own for me. As long as you don't think that whatever it is makes you better than everyone else, then do as you like!
		
Click to expand...

Very good post there sir. Totally agree.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 3, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thing about snobs and other bumptious sorts, is that they tend not to know the meaning of *humility - and in playing golf we understand the meaning of that word* (or should do) and so should extend that humility beyond just playing the game.
		
Click to expand...

Today's philosophical gem! Absolutely spot on! Another reason why I equate Golf to Horse-riding - just when you think you've got the hang of it the bleedin' game/thing bites you, occasionally literally!


----------



## drawboy (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm somewhere inbetween. I like to look good on the course I would never ever tee it up in dirty shoes. I like to look as good as I can on the course so I tend to think about what I wear. I get my clothes ready the night before. I like my gear to be clean so it is cleaned after every round. To me it is part of the game. I am a snob in that I do not like scruffy golfers or golfers who show no respect for the game or the course we are playing. I like good surroundings and am old fashioned. I'm in my 50's so it is to be expected. I detest the new trainers that are passed as golf shoes, they are not golf shoes they are training shoes and need banning but they will not be so I have to live with them. I like a good standard of behaviour too. So inbetween for me I think.


----------



## Jon321 (Jun 3, 2014)

I have nice clothes and latest clubs but I will play anywhere and with anyone. I spend my money on the latest stuff as I don't drink, take drugs, smoke or have children yet so I don't really spend my spare cash on anything else.


----------



## Richuk123 (Jun 3, 2014)

As most the forum posters will tell you , if it doesn't have "Dunlop" On it, then I'm not interested  

Seriously though, I wouldn't class myself as a snob, just like to have the same brand throughout the bag, gives some consistency through the bag and looks neat and tidy. OCD it is then!


----------



## RollinThunder (Jun 3, 2014)

Unfortunately in deepest, darkest Yorkshire, there is an abundance of these "anti-snobs", who believe they deserve extra credit for using cheap or old clubs. Some people can be so anti-snobbish, that they look down on people who have decent gear, and in turn become snobbish.


----------



## drawboy (Jun 3, 2014)

RollinThunder said:



			Unfortunately in deepest, darkest Yorkshire, there is an abundance of these "anti-snobs", who believe they deserve extra credit for using cheap or old clubs. Some people can be so anti-snobbish, that they look down on people who have decent gear, and in turn become snobbish.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this in all but the deepest darkest Yorkshire part. These types are everywhere. The latest Nike advert showed it off perfectly. I know well off, very well off golfers who play with what can only be described as a bag of scrap and other lads who live for their hobby and have the best kit they can afford. Each enjoy their hobby the same. It is about what you are comfortable with....aprt from dirty shoes and clubs. No excuses for that it is just lazyness.


----------



## splashtryagain (Jun 3, 2014)

Not in the slightest bit interested in my appearance as long as they don't kick me off the course! Clubs - like tools - buy the best you can afford, this doesnt mean they have to be brand new or big make just the clubs that do the best for you within budget. Courses - sorry but I'm not paying money to play in a field surrounded by jean wearing beer swilling shouty men.
Each to their own but I think unless you are mega rich Â£100 boss t shirts are fing ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 3, 2014)

Some of the comments on here are very interesting. In this day and age, you will struggle to get on a good course for less than Â£40, especially down here in the south. I'm on a mission to play all of the top 100 so I accept that I'm going to have to dig deep to achieve it. Most of the courses in the list are a minimum of Â£75 a round and many well in excess of Â£100. 

As for clothing, it is possible to look stylish and smart without spending a lot. Plenty of bargains to found online and in places like TKMaxx. Equipment wise, I have quality stuff but I tend not too change it very often. Current irons are over 2 years old and will stay in the bag for quite a while yet and I'm happy with my woods, wedges and putter(s).

So...am I a golf 'snob'?  Yes when it comes to courses, no to everything else including playing partners.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 3, 2014)

In the middle really. I've played some top courses and Lydd. I prefer to buy good clothes when they appear in the sales and buy decent equipment. I have been accused of "I knew you'd be the first to have it" when some gadget or new thing comes out.

I 'd play with anyone....... I've even played with Richart!! :ears:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 3, 2014)

I have played with forum members aplenty so deffo not a golf snob

I have also taken a divot off the tee with driver on top100 courses and goat tracks so again not fussy.

I look ruff as a badger whether in Galvin green, Aquascutum or Dunlop so again not a snob.

I do however like decent clubs although i have wandered over to the dark side a few times thanks to ebay


----------



## Alan P Mills (Jun 3, 2014)

Will play anywhere, but like to look good, good equipment but don't try to keep up with the latest shinies!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 3, 2014)

I like nice stuff - so buy the best I can afford. Except trousers, where I buy what fits. Which happens to be Dunlop. So one of my Peter Millar polos costs the same as my entire trouser collection. I guess that puts me in the middle. 

Courses - I'll play anywhere, as long as jacket and tie are compulsory.  But really, it is mostly modest prices but nice to play a top course sometimes. But pockets aren't unlimited. Just needs to be good fun in good company.


----------



## Dave1980 (Jun 3, 2014)

Course wise - I try to only play courses that are better than my home club, so guess that makes me a course snob!

 It's always good to look and feel good on the course, but play with 10 yr old irons!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2014)

Dave1980 said:



			Course wise - I try to only play courses that are better than my home club, so guess that makes me a course snob!

 It's always good to look and feel good on the course, but play with 10 yr old irons!
		
Click to expand...

I can see where you are coming from but how do you know its better than your own place unless you play it?


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 3, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Some of the comments on here are very interesting. In this day and age, you will struggle to get on a good course for less than Â£40, especially down here in the south. I'm on a mission to play all of the top 100 so I accept that I'm going to have to dig deep to achieve it. Most of the courses in the list are a minimum of Â£75 a round and many well in excess of Â£100. 

As for clothing, it is possible to look stylish and smart without spending a lot. Plenty of bargains to found online and in places like TKMaxx. Equipment wise, I have quality stuff but I tend not too change it very often. Current irons are over 2 years old and will stay in the bag for quite a while yet and I'm happy with my woods, wedges and putter(s).

So...am I a golf 'snob'?  Yes when it comes to courses, no to everything else including playing partners.
		
Click to expand...

Can't fault your logic Gordon - totally agree. Not too fussed about equipment or clothes, as long as they feel good, but do like playing on nice courses - but happily forego course quality for a fun game in good company


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2014)

chrisd said:



			In the middle really. I've played some top courses and Lydd. I prefer to buy good clothes when they appear in the sales and buy decent equipment. I have been accused of "I knew you'd be the first to have it" when some gadget or new thing comes out.

I 'd play with anyone....... I've even played with Richart!! :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 Twice, and you chances of a third time are dwindling fast.:angry:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I sometimes think that the "anti-snob" is just as bad/worse than the snob! The type of person who is exceptionally proud that they only use old/cheap equipment, thinks they are "proper golfers" because of it, and that everyone who buys new items is ridiculous and wasting their money. Each to their own for me. *As long as you don't think that whatever it is makes you better than everyone else, then do as you like!*

Click to expand...

You are correct of course - but it's your last statement that hits the nail on the head - quite accurately too.  Problem is some folks do seem to give that impression.  So to be safe I'd say - buy the new gear you want but unless asked do try keep it to yourself.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 4, 2014)

In truth - the golf snob for me is the golfer who seems to enjoy telling everyone about the fancy expensive courses he's played; golf holidays he's been on; how marvellous the new set of golf clubs are that he's just bought because the last lot weren't doing it for him - and all that guff.  Keep it to yourself.  I don't need or want to know. Thing about snobs and other bumptious sorts said:



			This.
I buy good shoes but last year's design, to save money. The same with clubs. But only what I stand a chance of hitting ok. I don't keep nice whiney clubs if I can't use them. Designer clothes yes. But once again bought in the sales. I have polo's 10/15 yrs old, that still look new. Cheap ones only last the season if your lucky.
Will play with anyone as long as they are nice and polite. As for courses as long as they are in good Nick will play anywhere, as long as the price is reasonable.
Do have to watch the pennies being on a fixed income (pension).
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Jun 4, 2014)

I like to have nice attire when golfing. My clubs are currently old but I am in the process of buying a bucket load of new gear. Courses, I want them to be in good nick. I usually aim for around Â£40 a round tops unless for something special.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 4, 2014)

Latest equipment - Nope, my clubs are good and cost me a lot of money, but I don't change regularly.
Designer label clothing - Clothes and shoes are my weakness so possibly fall a bit into the snob camp on that.
Courses - Nope, I'll play anywhere but if I don't like it, I won't go back no matter where it is.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 4, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In truth - the golf snob for me is the golfer who seems to enjoy telling everyone about the fancy expensive courses he's played; golf holidays he's been on; how marvellous the new set of golf clubs are that he's just bought because the last lot weren't doing it for him - and all that guff.  Keep it to yourself.  I don't need or want to know.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that kind of what most golf magazines consist of?  Oy GM, you bunch of snobs, shut it, we are not interested in the nice golf trips you've been on or the nice new clubs you have got access to

Plus this forum would be very dull if those subjects were off limits.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 4, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In truth - the golf snob for me is the golfer who seems to enjoy telling everyone about the fancy expensive courses he's played; golf holidays he's been on; how marvellous the new set of golf clubs are that he's just bought because the last lot weren't doing it for him - and all that guff.  Keep it to yourself.  I don't need or want to know.
		
Click to expand...

I've just been on a golf holiday to beautiful Northern Ireland, played some smashing courses, the clubhouses at RCD and Portrush are awesome. Used my new TaylorMade Speedblade irons and new Scotty putter to good effect - much better than than those Callaways I used to hit. 

Just prior to the trip I played Cruden Bay - 70th best course in the World according to one of the American magazines, I'd certainly agree with their rating - it's definitely in my top ten course played worthily taking it's place alongside courses like The Old Course, Carnoustie, Loch Lomond, Royal Dornoch, North Berwick, Lahinch etc. etc. - played really well on the front nine at Cruden but struggled off the tee on the way back, how I wish I'd had my new TaylorMade SDLR mini driver for that nine - it's marvellous.

So by posting this I suppose I'm now a golf snob - despite wearing jeans most of the time on the course and never ever standing in the historically recognised correct position


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Jun 4, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Very good post there sir. Totally agree.
		
Click to expand...

Couldnt agree more!!


----------



## Hammertoe (Jun 4, 2014)

I probably would be a snob with regards to the lastest equipment if I could afford to be, but I can't, so I'm not! I would rarely buy second hand, but would also never buy full retail either, last seasons gear at discounted price is my usual way, I will also shop around for the best deal, but would quite happily play with clubs for 5/6 years before thinking about a change. Clothes don't really bother me, as long as it looks ok, is comfy and fits its game on. As regards courses I have paid Â£100 green fees and hated it and paid Â£10 green fees and loved it, as long as it's in good condition and a good test I will play anywhere.


----------



## Agent Pies (Jun 4, 2014)

Gil_Emott said:



			Yes, but not for the reasons you've given.

I like to wear nice clothes, use good clubs and play on nice courses. But I don't only wear designer stuff, use the very newest clubs or play only expensive courses.
		
Click to expand...


I'm exactly the same.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 4, 2014)

DaveM said:



			This.
I buy good shoes but last year's design, to save money.
		
Click to expand...

Has anyone got any good sites/shops to look at for stocking last years designs? I like this approach, but have no idea where to look/how to work out if it's the current model or a previous one! I could do with new shoes!


----------



## JohnnyLarge (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm a bit late to the party but here goes!

I work at a 'glorified municipal'. I work on golf reception (take bookings, green fees, get buggies out etc) which is now located at one end of the bar. When not on golf duties, I serve beer, hot drinks, clean tables etc and earn Â£6.50 an hour full time job.
Green fees are Â£14 in the week, Â£19 weekends on the 18 holer. We have a 9 holer and a Pitch and Putt too. The company also have another 3 courses in Sheffield. Full access to all venues is Â£549. I get complimentary golf plus I get 30% staff discount on all food and beverages.
I play with a set of irons (not the ones in my sig at the moment) costing Â£90, Driver was Â£120 new, everything else second hand. even the Ping tour bag was Â£40 used and the Powercaddy I bought the other week was Â£60. 
I have in my wardrobe, golf balls I have won/bought cheap including 2 doz Nike Platinum Tour, and various sleeves of Pro Vs, Callaway iX, TM Penta 3&5's, Z Stars etc.

I don't use the balls because I'm just as happy pegging up a second hand Srixon AD333 I've found, washed and bleached clean!
My waterproofs (Pro Quip) were won in a golf comp about 12 years ago. I wear Dunlop trousers(the posh Lee Westwood ones). Shirts are whatever were on sale last year in the pro shop when we had it. (I bought loads of decent ones in the clearance last year)
I totally begrudge paying over Â£20 for an 18 hole green fee when I have a superb layout at my home course for free. Condition isn't always brilliant but I'm happy there.

I may appear to be a bit tight but I've got a Wife and 2 kids to look after and I have no debt apart from my rent and utility bills.

Snob? Me? 

Nah!


----------



## Dave1980 (Jun 5, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I can see where you are coming from but how do you know its better than your own place unless you play it?
		
Click to expand...

Generally from recommendations and reputation, so could be missing out on hidden gems.

There are a few courses that I have played on society days with family, that I would not go back to even if some paid me!


----------



## alfieclarke (Jun 17, 2014)

I like to think im a golf snob - but if i'm honest I wear all the top golf brands, but 99% of my gear, i've picked up in the sale. 

I recently got my new Adidas golf shoes for under Â£50 on this website: http://www.function18.com/on-sale/footwear-on-sale.html

American Golf also normally have a good online sale, and http://www.sportsdirect.com/ always have a good few bargains on the website (i wouldn't go in store there, service is always awful!) so I suppose I am a golf snob in one way!


----------



## gripitripit (Jun 17, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Has anyone got any good sites/shops to look at for stocking last years designs? I like this approach, but have no idea where to look/how to work out if it's the current model or a previous one! I could do with new shoes!
		
Click to expand...

Golfbase
County Golf
M&M Direct.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 17, 2014)

JohnnyLarge said:



			I'm a bit late to the party but here goes!

I work at a 'glorified municipal'. I work on golf reception (take bookings, green fees, get buggies out etc) which is now located at one end of the bar. When not on golf duties, I serve beer, hot drinks, clean tables etc and earn Â£6.50 an hour full time job.
Green fees are Â£14 in the week, Â£19 weekends on the 18 holer. We have a 9 holer and a Pitch and Putt too. The company also have another 3 courses in Sheffield. Full access to all venues is Â£549. I get complimentary golf plus I get 30% staff discount on all food and beverages.
I play with a set of irons (not the ones in my sig at the moment) costing Â£90, Driver was Â£120 new, everything else second hand. even the Ping tour bag was Â£40 used and the Powercaddy I bought the other week was Â£60. 
I have in my wardrobe, golf balls I have won/bought cheap including 2 doz Nike Platinum Tour, and various sleeves of Pro Vs, Callaway iX, TM Penta 3&5's, Z Stars etc.

I don't use the balls because I'm just as happy pegging up a second hand Srixon AD333 I've found, washed and bleached clean!
My waterproofs (Pro Quip) were won in a golf comp about 12 years ago. I wear Dunlop trousers(the posh Lee Westwood ones). Shirts are whatever were on sale last year in the pro shop when we had it. (I bought loads of decent ones in the clearance last year)
I totally begrudge paying over Â£20 for an 18 hole green fee when I have a superb layout at my home course for free. Condition isn't always brilliant but I'm happy there.

I may appear to be a bit tight but I've got a Wife and 2 kids to look after and I have no debt apart from my rent and utility bills.

Snob? Me? 

Nah!
		
Click to expand...

Johnny, Are you by any means a member at Tapton?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 17, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			Golfbase
County Golf
M&M Direct.
		
Click to expand...

golf support clearance section too.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 17, 2014)

JohnnyLarge said:



			I'm a bit late to the party but here goes!

I work at a 'glorified municipal'. I work on golf reception (take bookings, green fees, get buggies out etc) which is now located at one end of the bar. When not on golf duties, I serve beer, hot drinks, clean tables etc and earn Â£6.50 an hour full time job.
Green fees are Â£14 in the week, Â£19 weekends on the 18 holer. We have a 9 holer and a Pitch and Putt too. The company also have another 3 courses in Sheffield. Full access to all venues is Â£549. I get complimentary golf plus I get 30% staff discount on all food and beverages.
I play with a set of irons (not the ones in my sig at the moment) costing Â£90, Driver was Â£120 new, everything else second hand. even the Ping tour bag was Â£40 used and the Powercaddy I bought the other week was Â£60. 
I have in my wardrobe, golf balls I have won/bought cheap including 2 doz Nike Platinum Tour, and various sleeves of Pro Vs, Callaway iX, TM Penta 3&5's, Z Stars etc.

I don't use the balls because I'm just as happy pegging up a second hand Srixon AD333 I've found, washed and bleached clean!
My waterproofs (Pro Quip) were won in a golf comp about 12 years ago. I wear Dunlop trousers(the posh Lee Westwood ones). Shirts are whatever were on sale last year in the pro shop when we had it. (I bought loads of decent ones in the clearance last year)
I totally begrudge paying over Â£20 for an 18 hole green fee when I have a superb layout at my home course for free. Condition isn't always brilliant but I'm happy there.

I may appear to be a bit tight but I've got a Wife and 2 kids to look after and I have no debt apart from my rent and utility bills.

Snob? Me? 

Nah!
		
Click to expand...

good reply,a man after my own heart,who says you have to spend a fortune to enjoy playing.


----------



## simplyme (Jun 17, 2014)

I like to think I am 'middle of the road'

I have nice clothes, some expensive, some not. My clubs are pretty much upto date apart from the irons are about 3 years old. I play lots of courses in my society, we never spend more than Â£40 on a round though (unless we are on our jollies abroad) and I am happy to play anywhere, as long as there is a bar for beers after!


----------



## Snelly (Jun 17, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Some of the comments on here are very interesting. In this day and age, you will struggle to get on a good course for less than Â£40, especially down here in the south. I'm on a mission to play all of the top 100 so I accept that I'm going to have to dig deep to achieve it. Most of the courses in the list are a minimum of Â£75 a round and many well in excess of Â£100. 

As for clothing, it is possible to look stylish and smart without spending a lot. Plenty of bargains to found online and in places like TKMaxx. Equipment wise, I have quality stuff but I tend not too change it very often. Current irons are over 2 years old and will stay in the bag for quite a while yet and I'm happy with my woods, wedges and putter(s).

So...am I a golf 'snob'?  Yes when it comes to courses, no to everything else including playing partners.
		
Click to expand...

Quite an interesting thread.  

I think the definition of what a golf snob is varies from person to person and consequently, the question of whether someone is a golf snob or not is very subjective.  By the definitions of some, I am most definitely a golf snob but against the subjective criteria of others, probably not.   

For my part, I will play any course at least once and I will play with any golfer at least once as well.  Thereafter I would have a choice to make and just because I would not want to play a course ever again, for example, Mid-Sussex at Ditchling, I don't think that makes me a snob but it does make me discerning about courses and whether I play them again.  I don't decry anyone else for playing there though - each to their own..  That said, if three good friends invited me to play this course then I would probably say yes as I rate on-course company as a far more important consideration than venue, equipment or cost. 

The one area of golf that I do definitely discriminate in relates to pace of play.  For example, I just won't play in events where I know I am going to have to wait to play shots.  I would rather be doing something else and find it very irritating to stand around during a round.   Similarly, I would be very reluctant to play golf with someone who caused the game to drag. E.g. over-long PST, never ready to play, examining putts from every angle , 3 practice swings etc.  This just winds me up and consequently, I can say without any hesitation that I am a "speed of play" snob.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 17, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Has anyone got any good sites/shops to look at for stocking last years designs? I like this approach, but have no idea where to look/how to work out if it's the current model or a previous one! I could do with new shoes!
		
Click to expand...

T K MAXX they have racks and racks of golf clothing,GREG NORMAN collection seem to be the biggest range but i have bought ASHWORTH tops from there,they have trousers from Â£5 that look great and good quality,for golf shoes any web site offers last years designs and lets face it your feet will never know the difference.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 17, 2014)

May be it's a sign that I spend too much money on golf stuff, but I get at least 3 emails a day from various internet golf shops saying something is in offer etc etc.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 17, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			May be it's a sign that I spend too much money on golf stuff, but I get at least 3 emails a day from various internet golf shops saying something is in offer etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

only 3? you need to buy online more!


----------

